# Avoiding affection because of makeup



## prettysecrets (Apr 15, 2008)

.............


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes. But only kissing.
It was a big problem at first, now I know only to wear sheerer lip colours. Glosses, light pinks, longwear, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You'll get used to it!

EDIT: and also with the black smudges, once you take your make up off (not sure what you use?) grab a tissue and wipe over your eyelashes to make sure there isn't any wet mascara still on there. And then once in bed just try not to rub your eyes at all. If I go to bed with my make-up on (yes very naughty) I usually wake up with most of it in tact if I havent rubbed it at all


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

Luckily, I'm not the type who cakes on layers of foundation and my mascara stays pretty well so I never have to worry about it coming off on pillows or anything! ick.

Buttttttttt, I do admit that I make sure I have my lipgloss/lipstick in my pocket or accessible near by so that if I'm kissing someone I can reapply it! I hate the feeling of bare lips. (I don't like the color of mine) lol


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 15, 2008)

i don't avoid it.

but my s/o does when i'm wearing lipstick/gloss.   he loves the way it looks, hates the way it ends up on him and then he can *gasp* TASTE it!  LOL


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_i don't avoid it.

but my s/o does when i'm wearing lipstick/gloss. he loves the way it looks, hates the way it ends up on him and then he can *gasp* TASTE it! LOL_

 
Lol, mine, too!!  When he asks for lip balm he always examines it, I suppose to make sure it isn't all caked in sparkles or that I didn't give him lipgloss instead.  Sometimes I'll tease him by chasing around trying to kiss him...and if I catch him and lay one on him, I tell him he's so pretty and sparkly!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 15, 2008)

LoL sometimes....I hate that my foundation gets on things. Its gotten on my boyfriends shirts before...

He already knows that if he wants a kiss after I put my lips on, then it has to be a tiny peck...I'm not wasting my lipgloss!

One time we were walking through the mall and he kissed me and we went into MAC and he was staring at himself in the mirror and he gasps and says "Your lipgloss has been on me this whole time!" lol. it was funny...


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 15, 2008)

lol. you girls are fun! i dont really worry about it. i love getting lipgloss on my man, he hates it! i've gone to sleep with eye makeup on and it usualy stays in place and looks amazing in the morning. not good i know but it amazes me how well it stays!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 15, 2008)

My boyfriend hates it when i wear lipgloss or lipstick so if i'm just hanging out with him, i don't wear any! Yes, i prefer his kisses over lipgloss LOL but if we go out i always wear it and tell him he can kiss my cheek if he wants it!!! I always leave my mascara on his pillow or once i saw glitter on his face (reflects antique gold pigment!!!). He really prefers a natural look on me but i like to wear a full face!


----------



## LOCa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hah That Happened To Me Back In HighSchool A Boy Picked Me Up TO Give Me A Big Bear Hug And My Foundation Rubbed On His Shirt Haha. He Didn't Notice Though His Shirt Was Orangish So It Didn't Show That Much Only I Really Noticed It.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

only if im going out somewhere.. like if me n my bf are about to go out.. i wont let him kiss my lips coz i dont like reapplying lip products all the time lol


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

My husband won't go near me if I even have some lip balm on. He looks at my lips and if he sees the slightest trace of colour or shine, that's it, no way!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

uhh my boyfriend hates me even wearing vaseline!! what is it with men?


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, mine, too!!  When he asks for lip balm he always examines it, I suppose to make sure it isn't all caked in sparkles or that I didn't give him lipgloss instead.  Sometimes I'll tease him by chasing around trying to kiss him...and if I catch him and lay one on him, I tell him he's so pretty and sparkly!!_

 
ROFL!!  i do that too


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 15, 2008)

My boyfriend is very suspicious of lip products ever since I kissed him while wearing a lip pumper and forgot to tell him about it. He thought he was having a allergic reaction to something, and to this day he thinks I did it on purpose. He's so cute. I don't usually wear a lot of makeup around him unless we're going out. We're in a long distance relationship so whenever we see each other we pretty much laze around and spend a lot of time together, so it's pretty easy to get away without makeup.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Apr 15, 2008)

My last man would never kiss me if I was wearing gloss or lipstick. But, he used to joke if he was kissing my face and I was wearing powder that he liked how it tasted.


----------



## pahblov (Apr 15, 2008)

My boyfriend _always_ goes in for a kiss right after I've put my lips on. He thinks its funny that I pout and have to reapply.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2008)

I wear a lot of matte long wearing lipsticks.  They don't budge.  I don't worry about it. I kiss as much as I want.  If I am going out, I may put on a dab of gloss on top.  Just blot and go at it, Baby.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, not only kissing even hugging. And that's not only just with my 'significant other' it's with everybody.

It's like a reflex or something even if I'm not wearing makeup I automatically think my makeup is gonna be ruined  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(paranoid??)

Btw *prettysecrets *if that's you in your pic you're really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 15, 2008)

Air hugs and kisses!

I don't wear a lot on my lips but a sheer balm, so I can kiss but I won't go all crazy on the guy and end up smearing my makeup on his face.. or other body part


----------



## KikiB (Apr 16, 2008)

If I know I'll be in a situation where I'll be kissing a guy, I trade my lipsticks for some flavoured glosses, mainly the VS Beauty Rush glosses. I know that guys would prefer us to be more natural, or no makeup...but face it: nothing gets between me and my full face.


----------



## hunnybun (Apr 16, 2008)

Okay, I guess this means that I'm wearing way too much foundation, but I definitely have problems with cuddling or making out with my man.  I can't lay my head on his chest when we're watching TV or I'll get foundation/blush on his shirt.  And when it comes to making out, forget the lipstick -- my biggest problem is the foundation around my mouth and on my chin rubbing off.  Afterwards, when I pull back, part of my face is all discolored bc the makeup has worn off.  It's SOOO embarrassing!!  Does no one else have this problem!?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 16, 2008)

The only makeup that ever comes off of me easily is lip products. For the rest, I use some sort of base or primer and set with powder... That stuff is not moving without my permission! I don't avoid affection at all to save my lipstuff - I'm one of the girls who catches her boyfriend and kisses him in spite of his desire to avoid contact with the sticky, sometimes sparkly, funny tasting lip products.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 16, 2008)

Lipgloss is the devil in the world of kissing.  Lipstick on the other hand is tolerable.  Go figure...


----------



## aeni (Apr 16, 2008)

More like I avoid eating.

Kissing my boyfriend - he HATES it when I wear anything bright, dark, or intense.  He'll just lightly kiss my lips.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 16, 2008)

Nop. I wear Loreal Endless Kissable (w/o the gloss on top) and it stays on. Or I use Sally Hansen sealer.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Apr 16, 2008)

nope. the day that happens is the day i have on too much makeup


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Yes, not only kissing even hugging. And that's not only just with my 'significant other' it's with everybody.

It's like a reflex or something even if I'm not wearing makeup I automatically think my makeup is gonna be ruined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(paranoid??)

Btw *prettysecrets *if that's you in your pic you're really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
yup.thanks


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Okay, I guess this means that I'm wearing way too much foundation,_

 
Even when I wear a little it still gets every where! I don't think I should even bother to buy white tops anymore!! I always end up changing my shirt 2 seconds after I put it on! 

anyone think those makeup remover pads might be good to carry around for a quick fix? on clothes that  is.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2008)

lol! i don't mind at actually but he does! he has some kind of phobia of having lip color or even any kind of stickiness from lip balms even on his lips. For quite awhile I've been using lip stains! lol. 

but my foundation keeps him from licking my face (with the intention to irritate and gross me out).


----------



## Briar (Apr 16, 2008)

My Hubby will only give me the lightest peck on the lips when I'm wearing lipgloss or lipstick.  I keep telling him its not going to poison him, but he remains unconvinced.


----------



## pat (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL! My boyfriend is the one who avoids kissing me when I wear a bright lip.  He'll just look at me, and just kiss me on the cheek or forehead. ;D I love those forehead kisses


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2008)

So funny, whenever i see my bf and he leans it i say, nope- my lips are done. He once gave me a peck while i had ls and gloss on, then kissed my cheek. Lo and behold a few min later he points out that i have a lipstick kiss on my cheek. Grrrr


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Okay, I guess this means that I'm wearing way too much foundation, but I definitely have problems with cuddling or making out with my man.  I can't lay my head on his chest when we're watching TV or I'll get foundation/blush on his shirt.  And when it comes to making out, forget the lipstick -- my biggest problem is the foundation around my mouth and on my chin rubbing off.  Afterwards, when I pull back, part of my face is all discolored bc the makeup has worn off.  It's SOOO embarrassing!!  Does no one else have this problem!?!_

 
If you can tell the difference in colour it means you're wearing the wrong colour of foundation. It should be the same colour as your skin. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_Even when I wear a little it still gets every where! I don't think I should even bother to buy white tops anymore!! I always end up changing my shirt 2 seconds after I put it on! 

anyone think those makeup remover pads might be good to carry around for a quick fix? on clothes that  is._

 
I'm of the opinion that if your foundation comes off that easily, you need to either start using a primer or a better foundation, or both. Good luck!


Oh, and I just remembered. If my boyfriend kisses my face while I'm wearing foundation he'll always lick his lips and say, "Yummy, dead whale." And then I hassle him about how they don't make makeup out of whale parts anymore.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

The other night, about 3 minutes before I met up with my boyfriend, I put on a big fresh coat of Russian red, with a shimmery lip balm over it, and then gave him a ig kiss when he showed up.
I sort of forgot that I had it on. he looked completely ridiculous after. I liked it. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah, when I'm with him, I try to never wear color, or gloss.
I love me some burt's bees<3


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_LOL! My boyfriend is the one who avoids kissing me when I wear a bright lip. He'll just look at me, and just kiss me on the cheek or forehead. ;D I love those forehead kisses_

 
AW MAN! forehead kisses are the BEST! haha


----------

